# Kuhnau and Pachelbel Klavierwerke



## 8j1010 (Aug 29, 2020)

I've recently been listening (and playing!) *Pachelbel *and *Kuhnau's Klavierwerke*. 
Kuhnau: https://imslp.org/wiki/Klavierwerke_(Kuhnau,_Johann)
Pachelbel: https://imslp.org/wiki/Klavierwerke_(Pachelbel,_Johann)
Especially the Hexachordum Appolinis and Frische Clavier-Fruchte

I'm interested in hearing other people's opinions on these works, and if anybody knows of an organized way to access all of the keyboard works, not just the major set. I'm just now realizing that I can just sort by instrumentation on imslp...

Anyways thanks to anyone that responds!

-8j


----------



## Tinaj0669 (Sep 20, 2020)

I always appreciate Pachelbel. His listings on imslp are vast and overwhelming, but comprehensive.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

8j1010 said:


> I've recently been listening (and playing!) *Pachelbel *and *Kuhnau's Klavierwerke*.
> Kuhnau: https://imslp.org/wiki/Klavierwerke_(Kuhnau,_Johann)
> Pachelbel: https://imslp.org/wiki/Klavierwerke_(Pachelbel,_Johann)
> Especially the Hexachordum Appolinis and Frische Clavier-Fruchte
> ...


Kuhnau is uneven. When he's at his best his music can be wonderful, but it's not always at his best. This is basically what Wili Apel says about him, and I think he was right.

Everyone loves the Pachelbel Variations you mentioned, they're a sort of high point. The rest of the keyboard music is never bad, but it takes a really inspired performer to make it more than "not bad"

Let me point out this easily overlooked CD with a Kuhnau sonata from Leonhardt









And this, which has some Pachelbel and Kuhnau


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

John Butt recorded Kuhnau's _Frische Clavier-Früchte_ on harpsichord, in the early 1990s, for Harmonia Mundi.
And, more recently Stefano Molardi did them for Brilliant Classics, on the Silbermann organ of the Marienkirche in Rötha, Germany.


----------



## 8j1010 (Aug 29, 2020)

John Butt's album is one of my favorite things to listen to, especially Suonata Sesta, I've never heard of the Molardi recording. I thought I read in another thread that Brilliant Classics license their recordings, so I wonder what you meant when you said he recorded it _for_ them. I will definitely check out the album!


----------

